# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  προβλημα με ψησταρια

## pizza1993

Παιδια εχω το εξης προβλημα με μια ψησταρια!Οταν την βαζω στην πριζα μου ριχνει ην ασφαλεια.Την ξεβιδωσα και της αφαιρεσα την γειωση και τοτε σταματησε να μου ριχνει την ασφαλεια....Τι μπορει να φταιει στην γειωση?

----------


## FILMAN

Στη γείωση τίποτα, στην αντίσταση όμως; Απλώς με αυτό που έκανες είχε τάση στο σώμα της και έτσι αν την ακουμπούσες θα διαπίστωνες ότι πράγματι δουλεύει ως ψησταριά, αφού θα γινόσουνα ψητός! Ξαναβάλε τη γείωση. Μπορεί να είναι κάποιο καλώδιο που ακουμπάει στο σώμα της ή η αντίσταση. Οπότε με ψάξιμο θα βρεις τι φταίει. Και βάλε ρελέ διαρροής στον πίνακά σου.

----------


## minusplus

Βέλε πάλι τη γείωση κ δοκίμασε σε άλλη μπρίζα. Αν σου ρίχνει πάλι την ασφάλεια έχεις διαρροή στη ψησταριά (στο καλώδιο ή στη αντίσταση). 
Πρόσεξε!!!

----------


## mrelectro

Αρη μας μην το βαζεις στην πρίζα χωρις γείωση...γιατι θα έχεις μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα....ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΠΛΗΞΙΑΣ!!!!!.

Τον προλάβαμε ;;;;;; :Confused1:

----------


## lepouras

Αρη η δουλεία της γείωσης είναι να ενώνει όλα τα μεταλλικά μέρη της συσκευής ώστε σε μια διαρροή από οποιανδήποτε αιτία να την οδηγήσει στην Γη. δεν είναι ούτε κάτι ιδικό ούτε κάτι που πρέπει να πειράζεις. οπότε κανε ότι σου είπαν οι παραπάνω.

----------


## sv4lqcnik

μακαρι να προλαβατε το παλικαρι 

οι αντιστασεις ειναι υπουλα αντικειμενα μου ετυχε αντισταση να μην δειχνει τιποτα απο βραχυκυκλωμα με μετρηση καμια διαροη και με ζεσταμα στο πενταλεπτο να μυρμιγκιαζει χερι και να αναβει και δοκιμαστικο στο μεταλο και η ασφαλεια αταραχη , ηταν σκασμενη η ριμαδιασμενη και με την θερμανση εσκαγε σε ενα σημειο που ηταν καρβουνιασμενη . 
ΑΠΛΑ το προσθετω για εγκυκλοπαιδικη αιτια βλαβης αντιστασης .
*ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΑΦΑΙΡΟΥΜΕ ΓΕΙΩΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ .
ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΞΑΡΗΣ 1Ο ΕΥΡΩ ΠΧ Η ΟΣΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΘΥΜΩΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΙ* * Κ**ΑΝΑΜΕ ΠΑΡΑ ΝΑ ΘΥΜΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΟΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΘΑΜΕ*

----------

Nemmesis (04-07-11)

----------


## manolena

Εγώ θα πρότεινα μόλις το φτιάξεις, αντί να ρίξεις καμμιά ασφάλεια, να ρίξεις κανα δυο κιλά προβατίνα επάνω...

----------


## pizza1993

Πω πω παιδια τι επαθα ευτυχως που φορουσα λαστιχενια πεδιλα και γλιτωσα την εντατικη μονο με απλο εγκαυμα!Περα απο την πλακα ο πατερας μου την εβγαλε την γειωση ευτυχω ηταν τυχερως και δεν επαθε τπτ!Να ρωτησω τωρα που το εφερε η κουβεντα,το καλωδιο της γειωσης μαζευει το φορτιο απο καθε μεταλικο μερος της συσκευης και το οδηγει στην γη?Αν καταλαθος ομως ενας πολος της παροχης ακουμπισει στο μεταλλικο μερος της συσκευης η γειωση θα σε σωσει?


Ασε εχω μηνει με τις πανσετες στο χερι¨((¨(

----------


## JOUN

> οι αντιστασεις ειναι υπουλα αντικειμενα μου ετυχε αντισταση να μην δειχνει τιποτα απο βραχυκυκλωμα με μετρηση καμια διαροη και με ζεσταμα στο πενταλεπτο να μυρμιγκιαζει χερι και να αναβει και δοκιμαστικο στο μεταλο και η ασφαλεια αταραχη , ηταν σκασμενη η ριμαδιασμενη και με την θερμανση εσκαγε σε ενα σημειο που ηταν καρβουνιασμενη .


Σπανια εως ποτε θα δειξει βραχυκυκλωμα ή κατι αλλο μια προβληματικη αντισταση αν την μετρησεις με ωμομετρο..ΜΟΝΟ με μεγγωμετρο μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρος.

----------


## Xarry

> Αν καταλαθος ομως ενας πολος της παροχης ακουμπισει στο μεταλλικο μερος της συσκευης η γειωση θα σε σωσει?


Αυτη ειναι η δουλεια του ρελε μολις "διαπιστωσει" οτι φαση και ουδετερες δεν εχουν το ιδιο ρευμα γιατι καποιο μερος του περναει στη γειωση πεφτει.

----------


## Hulk

> Πω πω παιδια τι επαθα ευτυχως που φορουσα λαστιχενια πεδιλα και γλιτωσα την εντατικη μονο με απλο εγκαυμα!Περα απο την πλακα ο πατερας μου την εβγαλε την γειωση ευτυχω ηταν τυχερως και δεν επαθε τπτ!Να ρωτησω τωρα που το εφερε η κουβεντα,το καλωδιο της γειωσης μαζευει το φορτιο απο καθε μεταλικο μερος της συσκευης και το οδηγει στην γη?Αν καταλαθος ομως ενας πολος της παροχης ακουμπισει στο μεταλλικο μερος της συσκευης η γειωση θα σε σωσει?
> 
> 
> Ασε εχω μηνει με τις πανσετες στο χερι¨((¨(


Αν δεν εχεις ρελε προστασιας δεν σε σωζει τιποτα!!!!! ο ρελες καταλαβαινει διαροη και απο την φαση προς τη γη αλλα και απο τον ουδετερο
προς την γη. Οποτε αν εχεις ρελε και η συσκευη ειναι κανονικα γειωμενη σε περιπτωση διαροης το ρευμα θα περασει απο την γειωση και θα 
πεσει. Για να καταλαβεις την λειτουργεια του ρελε εχει εισοδο φαση και ουδετερο και εξοδο φαση και ουδετερο, οσο ρευμα θα περασει απο 
την φαση τοσο πρεπει να περασει και απο τον ουδετερο σε κανονικη λειτουργεια. Στην περιπτωση διαροης καποιο μικρο ρευμα θα παει προς 
τη γη οποτε θα υπαρχει διαφορα στη φαση με τον ουδετερο και ριχνει το ρελε, αυτη η διαφορα ρευματος ειναι 0.03Α.

----------


## pizza1993

Σορρυ παιδια δεν πεφτει τελικα η ασφαλεια,το ρελε του σπιτιου πεφτει!Αρα τι λετε μπορει να φταιει διαρροη του πολου ή του ουδετερου πανω στην αντισταση?

----------


## Hulk

Κατα 99% μαλλον εχει χαλασει η αντισταση, το προβλημα με της ψησταριες ειναι οτι πεφτουν ζουμια πανω της οταν ψηνει κατι και μετα με το
συχνο καθαρισμα αρχιζει και οξειδωνετε εξωτερικα, με αποτελεσμα να περναει υγρασια στο εσωτερικο της και να εχει διαροη.

----------

leosedf (01-07-11)

----------


## navar

έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ , αντί να πειραματίζεσαι με πράγματα που μπορεί να σε οδηγήσουν στα θυμαράκια , απλά να αγοράσεις κάρβουνα ?
άσε που γίνεται και ποιο νόστιμο το ψητό !

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

> έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ , αντί να πειραματίζεσαι με πράγματα που μπορεί να σε οδηγήσουν στα θυμαράκια , απλά να αγοράσεις κάρβουνα ?
> άσε που γίνεται και ποιο νόστιμο το ψητό !


τα κάρβουνα ειναι καρκινογόνα

----------


## navar

> τα κάρβουνα ειναι καρκινογόνα


εντάξει λοιπόν , τα τηγανητά απαγορέυονται , τα ψητά όπως φαίνεται και αυτά γιατί είναι καρκινογόνα τα κάρβουνα,
αμα τρώς μόνο βραστά αυτό δεν λέγεται ζωή !!! :P

PS μπορείς να φανταστείς στην λιβαδιά να έχουν προβάτα βραστή ?

----------


## lepouras

η κοκορέτσι στην κατσαρόλα? :Lol:

----------


## takisegio

γαματο ειναι....(πλακα κανω)

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

> η κοκορέτσι στην κατσαρόλα?


γιατί η μαγειρίτσα τι είναι? :Tongue2:

----------


## lepouras

> γιατί η μαγειρίτσα τι είναι?


  ότι περίσσεψε από την κατασκευή κοκορέτσι και τα βάλαμε στην κατσαρόλα :Lol:  :Tongue2:  :Lol:

----------


## sv4lqcnik

ΕΕΕΕΕΕ   ΑΑΑΜΑΝ ΠΙΑ 

τι θα κανετε ρε μαγκες τελικα;;; θα μας τα κοψετε ολα ;; ασε που κοψε κοψε μας εφτασαν στις σολες των παπουτσιων μας . χωρις πλακα παιδια εκει που μας εφτασαν με οσα μας περισευουν απο τους λογαριασμους και την οικογενεια να τα μεταφρασουμε σε  μπριτζολακια πα'ι'δακια σουβλακια αρνακια ψητα πανω στα ωραια καρβουνακια μπυρωνια και κρασακια για να παμε ευχαριστημενοι σε οσα χρονια θα μας αφησουν να ζησουμε ακομα με αυτα που θα ερθουν γι αυτο αφηστε τα καρκινογονα στην ζωη μας γιατι δεν το νομιζω να προλαβουμε να παμε απο καρκινο :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## lepouras

:Biggrin: ακριβός και στο κάτω κάτω τρώμε τόση ακτινοβολία ,μας ψεκάζουν (που λέει και ο Λιακο)και τόσα άλλα έ τώρα και λίγο κάρβουνο θα μας χαλάσει?
τουλάχιστον αυτό προσθέτει και το κάτι της του στο κρεατάκι. :Hammer:  :Lol: 
πατρίδαααα άναψε την ψησταριά να ανέβω να τσακίσουμε κάνα βραστό. :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Hulk

Τελικα το συμπερασμα απο ολους τους συναδελφους πιο πανω ειναι, αντι να δωσεις λεφτα για το φτιαξεις καλυτερα φατα σε ΣΟΥΒΛΑΚΙΑ!!!tsipouro-2.jpg
 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## pizza1993

Παιδια εχω και μια αλλη ψησταρια που μου ριχνει το ρελε..Αυτη ομως κανει κατι περιεργο,ενω την βαζω πανω και ζεσταινει οταν παω να γυρισω τον ρυθμιστη θερμοκρασιας ριχνει το ρελε..Την ανοιξα να δω τι παιζει και βρηκα αυτο που φαινετε στις παρακατω φωτογραφιες,τι μπορει να ειναι,ποτενσιομετρο,ροοστατης τι αλλο?

----------


## selectronic

Λοιπόν αν είσαι σίγουρος ότι ο θερμοστάτης κάνει την ζημιά, μέτρα αν έχει διαρροή στα κομμάτια που γειώνονται. Τα δύο μεταλλικά μέρη στην αρχή και στο τέλος είναι γειωμένα και τα δύο στην μέση είναι ο θερμοστάτης και μονώνετε μέσω των δύο μονωτικών που έχω κυκλώσει (και τους 3 στρογγυλούς δίσκους στην δεξιά πλευρά).
Small2.JPG

  Μέτρα με τι πολύμετρο αν υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα μεταξύ των δύο μεσαίων κομματιών και των δύο ακριανών. Επειδή χωρίς ρεύμα δεν θα «οπλίσει» όσο και να τον γυρνάς, δες αν μπορείς να τον οπλίσεις εσύ γεφυρώνοντας τα δύο μεσαία μέρη πιέζοντας με ένα κατσαβίδι το έλασμα (αν γίνεται χωρίς να του κάνεις ζημιά έτσι).

----------

